# New fans



## Unospazmatic (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, First off I didn't know where else to put this so I figured this spot would be the best bet.



I am looking for some high performance fans, specifically 12cm and 25cm. I would prefer no led lights but if the light can be turned off that works just as well. They need to all push ~100 cfm and the less noisy the better. I have looked around new egg and found a few good fans but do not know what are good names to follow and cannot find a 25cm fan for the life of me :4-dontkno


Please, if you know of a good place to look, have any good names or know where to find a 25cm please reply.



Edit: also, I will be placing one of the 12cm fans on my new heatsink, a thermalright ultra120 extreme, so it needs to fit on there(only one though and I can buy it separate of the other three 12cm fans)


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

try this site
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=327&main_page=index


----------



## Unospazmatic (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh wow, you're a godsend. Already found a 250 in there that looks very very pretty. Thank you very much!


Also, anyone have any info on "scythe" brand fans? Good bad or other because I found a ~130 CFM scythe and am thinking about getting a few of them.


----------



## Unospazmatic (Jul 18, 2008)

Also can't seem to find a good "knobbed" fan speed controller that will fit behind the door of my case. Trying to find one that can control all five of these fans, which seems to be trouble enough. Only controllers I can find that fit are LCD but they either control too few or wont handle the 25cm fan.


Edit: found a pci slot fan speed controller that I can use to control the two rear facing 12cm fans and the one 12cm on my heat sink. Still need a front mounting 5.25 or 3.5 bay controller that can handle one more 12cm and my 25cm(which is a 4pin molex).


Edit: Okay, found another controller, this one a six channel, and I was looking at the volt/amps/watts and think with a converter it might be able to control the large fan. Tell me what you think please.

Controller
25cm fan


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

well I do like the controller. my fans run directly off the power supply. I have a antec 900 case with 6 case fans (all extra slot are filled up! so my cpu idles at 40 degrees C)
2 front 12cm fans
1 mid 12cm fan
1 side 12cm fan
1 top 20cm fan
1 rear 12cm fan 

Right so the controller looks like it goes in one of the slots where your optical drives go, which is sweet

I think the fan is huge and awesome but are you modding your case to make it take/blow air properly. I'd like to know what you are doing for myself if I do feel like a modding a case in the future

P.S you don't mind the bright LED's the controller has???
P.P.S. I would rather have the the front manual control than a pci slot control. Its just cooler and more accessible for turning up or down you fans


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I've never used Scythe brands b4 only the Antec brand 
anyways this is the computer shop i usually shop at
http://www.pccyber.com/


----------



## Unospazmatic (Jul 18, 2008)

See, the case fans that come with the case all have around 80cfm, so I need to replace all the 12cm fans, plus all of the fans have a blue leds in them. . .which is just obnoxious. So I am going to get higher performance fans without the leds, and replace the 25cm side panel fan with a non led fan.


I plan on either getting/making custom nobs for the fan controller or just recessing it slightly into the case as it has a front door so I wont see the lights on the controller.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

What case are you using? The armor?


----------



## Unospazmatic (Jul 18, 2008)

Apevia X-Jupiter is the case. I know it comes with controllers but like most things that come with cases they will probably suck. If they do end up working then all the better but I am covering my bases.


----------

